# Horns Shedding - normal or not?



## KD1994 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a 5 month old Boer/ Nubian doeling who appears to be shedding her horns. They are peeling back kinda in layers like an onion. She is on a 17% goat grain,Boss, sweetlix loose minerals, free choice horse hay. Only thing I could think of it to give her a BoSe shot for lack of selenium. Photo attached.


----------



## KD1994 (Jun 3, 2013)

We bought her back in April from another breeder. Wondering if its the change also in the diet?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Normal. She is growing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...I agree. Normal for growing kids.


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

I would have to disagree, this is not normal. Usually I see this when diet changes or after poor summer pasture. I supplement with Biotin when I see this - also used to help a horse with cracked hoof(s)

Remember what you are seeing horn wise is several months old so you have to look back on the diet. Current diet is the horn forming inside the head and at the blood supply of the horn.

I don't normally see this in my kids and I raise normally 25 -30 a year. Maybe its different in different breeds.

Just my experience and thoughts.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What are you saying causes this? Poor nutrition? I haven't heard that before. 

This wouldn't be normal for an adult, but for growing kids, this isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it's quite common in young kids. 
KD your 17%, Sweetlix & BOSS means no diet def. She will grow out of it.


----------



## KD1994 (Jun 3, 2013)

Whew okay - I am giving her a BoSe shot tomorrow since she was not given any type of Selenium before we got her. But I am really giving her the best of nutrition IMO. My goats are my family and we care for them in the best way possible. So I don't think she has bad nutrition. Her breeder was only giving her some sorta livestock grain. Nothing more. The doelings over all growth/weight is blossoming and she is turning into a beautiful girl. Thanks for the reply s from everyone. So greatful for this forum!


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

That explains it. Current horn growth from current diet is inside the head and near the blood supply of the horn. The peeling horn is from her previous diet and you indicated you just bought her in April.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we disbud every thing except for the older adults that came with horns. it doesnt look normal but probably from poor nutrition from original home, if it bothers you get some emory cloth strips and smooth it down, at least it will look better.


----------

